# NODID's David and Valerie get Married!



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Today, David Kozin, President of NODID and Valerie (board member of HPPDonline.com) were married!!!

We have had a wonderful 1 year -- living together -- both of us handling HPPD and DP/DR and perhaps being the first couple with HPPD to get married.

This is such an important day for the both of us that it is time we share it with the community.

It is possible to live with a partner with drug-induced disorders and various other illnesses, and manage to pull through and have a wonderful life. It is definitely a unique experience being so close to someone who sees the world the same as you.

Unfortunately, we do not have a flatbad scanner, however we will post a picture of us soon!

All our love,

David S. Kozin and Valerie A. Kozin, husband and wife


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on a very unique marriage. All the best for the future.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahhh congratulations, do try and post the photos, I'd love to see them.


----------

